# Do Saugeye Reproduce?



## SConner

Actually they can reproduce with either parent species and studies indicate there are documented cases of 2 saugeye successfully propagating (see link).
http://www.lakescientist.com/lake-facts/fish/saugeye/
That being said, do you believe this is happening in our local rivers or impoundments to any significant degree? I have had many instances over the years when I have caught small saugeye 50 miles down stream from nearest stock lake. The picture below is one of 2 caught at same spot within 10 minutes of each other.









How long are the stocked fingerlings?


----------



## Bowhunter15

Just like you ive caught small saugs miles and miles from a stocked lake in rivers. I believe they reproduce to an extent, they go through a spawn cycle like all other fish it would be hard to believe that none of those eggs get fertilized.


----------



## Shortdrift

Well, the ODNR figures they are all not sterile as Saugeye are no longer stocked into any of the Reservoirs or flood control lakes that can or do empty into Lake Erie. The concern is the diluting of the walleye strain. Over the years, I have caught Saugeye/Walleye in Erie that had more of the body shape of the saugeye, some of the Saugeye coloring and the top dorsal fin that was a little of both. 
It is *my personal opinion* that the Saugeye is a much better fighting fish as well as better tasting than walleye. The walleye are overall much easier to catch.


----------



## 9Left

I was just at Indian lake fishing a couple weeks ago in the moundwood channel... and it also just so happened that they were stocking that morning… I saw two officers come down to the bank ,each with two big gallon size Ziploc bags full of water and fry ...

I asked them how many fish were being stocked and they said around 10 to 12 million... ( of which about 3% will survive )

The fish we’re not even half the size of my pinky finger nail… The DNR said that they actually have better success/survival rate stocking them this small than they do when they are 4 to 5 inch fingerlings ...

As for the fish actually reproducing in our river systems or lakes… I do think that it happens but it somewhere along the lines of a fraction of 1%


----------



## Saugeye Tom

only on accident when male sauger and female walleye are present the milt drifts onto the eggs....or vise versa i guess


----------



## oldstinkyguy

A study on the Illinois River (Billington et al. 1997) found that 4.1% of all saugfishthingies (walleye, sauger, and saugeye) sampled in the river were saugeye. The sites sampled in the study were not stocked and were sustained through natural reproduction. Saugeye occur naturally wherever walleye and sauger both occur. The State just makes a lot more because saugeye for the most part have the best attributes of both parent species.


----------



## 9Left

I was just going to say that Tom.. lol
I have caught both walleyes and Sauger in the GMR… So it is very possible to have both species of fish spawning in close proximity to each other


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Any more I just say saugthing. Here is a photo of the world record saugeye. 15 pounds something caught by Myron Kibler in Montana thru the ice. He turned it in thinking he had a state record walleye. Which I think it is listed as since Montana doesn't have a separate category for saugeye, they are just lumped in with walleye because those that occur are natural and not stocked. But genetic testing showed the fish was a saugeye and the new world record. I once caught a fish out of the LMR that looked exactly like a sauger and was 1/2 inch longer than the state record. The fish was post spawn, the record was full of eggs and really fat so I let the fish go. Is there a state record sauger swimming in the LMR or just a saugeye that looks like a sauger? Who knows..

.


----------



## EnonEye

you gotta be kidding, I can't even get one to go out on a date... but then again Jeff Goldblum always says mother nature will find a way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EnonEye said:


> you gotta be kidding, I can't even get one to go out on a date... but then again Jeff Goldblum always says mother nature will find a way.


I guess you need to hook up......with me or 9 left,,,,we can put ya on one or 4


----------

